# Störe im Gartenteich.??



## Schlitzohr64 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo
erst mal ein paar Worte zu euren Super Forum echt super Beiträge.
Ich werde demnächst auch ein paar Bilder von meinen Gartenteich einstellen es klappt noch nicht habe Probleme werde ich aber noch im Griff kriegen. 
Meine Frage könnt ihr mir Auskunft geben über __ Störe ich habe gelesen das Störe sich mit Kois und Goldfische sich schlecht überwintern lassen da die Störe (__ Sterlet) keine Winterruhe halten und bei uns im Fichtelgebirge haben wir besonders kalte Winter bis minus 18 Grad. Würde mich über einige Auskünfte freuen.

Danke im Voraus.

Schlitzohr64.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo Schlitzohr,wie sag ichs meinem Kind dein Teich ist zu klein tut mir leid.Es spielt keine Rolle wie groß deine Fische sind Störe und Kois vertragen sich grundsätzlich sehr gut mit einander nur im Winter braucht jeder seinen eigenen bereich Störe sind kaltwasserfische und auch im Winter sehr aktiv Kois brauchen ihren bereich wo sie ruhe haben und sie niemand stört weil sie ihren Kreislauf runter gefahren haben.Wir konnten es im letzten Winter sehr gut beobachten und das andere proplem Du must die Störe auch im Winter ab und an Füttern.Ich habe zwei Störe über 1m groß das war nicht einfach bei minus 25 grad.
MfG Martina und Uwe


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo Danke
für die schnelle Info mein Teich ist ca 1,90 Tief 5 meter breit und ca 6 meter lang ja mag sein und jetzt ??
Aber füttern der Störe im Winter (er war ein Geschenk) wie?? Der letzte Winter war eine Eisdecke von Mindestens 40 cm.
mfg


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo,

der Stör schwimmt also schon bei Dir.

Einzig vernünftiger Vorschlag:

Gib den Stör an jemand ab der einen entsprechenden
Teich hat und das notwendige Wissen diese Tiere
zu überwintern.

Danke und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo Andy
ja er wächst und gedeiht prächtig,würde mich auch schweren Herzen von ihn trennen,das füttern müßte doch über den Eisfreihalter funktionieren.? oder.? Mit Rohr oder ? Bin ganz stolz.
mfg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Das füttern über eisfreihalter funktioniert.

Wiegesagt, Dein Teich ist zu klein damit
der Stör sich wohlfüllt, da er lange Strecken
zum Schwimmen braucht.

Ist Dein Teich Algenfrei?

In Fadenalgen strangulieren sich Störe,
da sie nicht rückwärts schwimmen können.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Auch von mir ein ganz klares "bitte weggeben"


----------



## orcanet (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Ich stimme Euch allen zu, dass der Teich für einen Stör zu klein ist. Was ich mich aber so langsam frage - wo sind all die Riesenteiche, wo die im Affekt gekauften Störe ein halbwegs artgerechtes Leben führen können?


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Bei Dodi, Stu_fishing ..... 

Mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein, bin jetzt aber sicher das es noch einige mehr gibt, mit Teichen die einem Stör gerecht werden


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hannover - Maschsee
Steinhude - Steinhuder Meer



Die Auswahl ist wirklich sehr dünn. Auch bei meinen fast 40.000 Litern und 11 Metern Länge würde ich keinen Stör einsetzen (aber ich bin aber eigentlich ein heimlicher Störfan)


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Nachtrag: Martina und Uwe


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*



> Ich stimme Euch allen zu, dass der Teich für einen Stör zu klein ist. Was ich mich aber so langsam frage - wo sind all die Riesenteiche, wo die im Affekt gekauften Störe ein halbwegs artgerechtes Leben führen können?



Da gibt es leider bestimmt einige die diese Tiere
in zu kleinen Teichen halten.

Enden tun solche Geschichten dann meistens so:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22710/?q=st%F6re

oder so:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21351/?q=st%F6r

Dein Zitat klingt für mich ein bischen so, als
würdest Du eine Rechtfertigung suchen, weils
ja andere auch so machen


----------



## orcanet (31. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Dein Zitat klingt für mich ein bischen so, als
> würdest Du eine Rechtfertigung suchen, weils
> ja andere auch so machen



Ohhhh da hast Du mich aber total falsch verstanden. In meinem kleinen Teich sind garkeine Fische und wird es auch keine geben!

Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass ein Stör eigentlich in privaten Händen nichts zu suchen hat und schon garnicht in einem Teich von 20 000 l. Leider ist es ein Modefisch geworden - wem Kois mittlerweile zu "ordinär" sind, der muss sich halt jetzt einen Stör oder __ Waller oder was auch immer für einen Aufsehen erregenden, potentiellen Riesenfisch in den Teich setzen :evil

Aber dennoch - in den paar Wochen die ich jetzt hier angemeldet bin, hab ich mind. 1-2 mal am Tag gelesen "..gib den Fisch ab in einen ausreichend grossen Teich...". Soweit so richtig und gut und da stellt sich mir halt die Frage wo all die sehr grossen, halbwegs artgerechten Teiche herkommen sollen. Das Steinhuder Meer etc. sind da ganz sicher keine Alternative, da das Aussetzen in freie Gewässer verboten ist und das zu recht!!

LG
Barbara


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo
erst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten wie gesagt ich habe den Stör (__ Sterlet) geschenkt bekommen und der Schenker wurde vieleicht falsch beraten es liegt ja viel an den Verkäufern man sollte halt solche Fische nicht einfach so in Baumärkten verkaufen! Und dann ist ein Stör einfach ein Fisch der einen Teichbesitzer einfach nur faszienierd. Zu Andy ja mein Teich ist Algenfrei.Und er schwimmt auch recht freudig umher und meiner meinung geht es ihn (Noch)ganz gut.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo
und wo sind all die großen Gartenteiche jeder hat nicht die Möglichkeiten (Größe Finanz) sich einen großen Teich zu Bauen es sind immer Grenzen gesetzt.Jeder hat nicht die möglichkeiten und 6 auf 5 meter und 1 80 tief ist groß genug für einen Gartenteich.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*



> ja mein Teich ist Algenfrei



Da bin ich ja froh, kann er sich wenigstens nicht
aufhängen.



> 6 auf 5 meter und 1 80 tief ist groß genug für einen Gartenteich



stimmt, das ist ein super Gartenteich, aber halt nicht
als Störteich 
...und das ich den Sprungturm spitze finde hab ich
Dir ja im anderen Thema schon geschrieben.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo CollNiro
ja da werde ich mir schweren Herzens :Heul einen Teich mit der entsprechender Größe für meinen Stör suchen müssen wäre schade um den Stör. 
Das ist kein Springturm sondern das Baumhaus (Ohne Baum) für meine beiden Kids.  Aber in welchen anderen Thema hast du darüber geschrieben.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Das war in meinem Thema,
in das Du mir geschrieben hast:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19754/page-6

Zum Stör:
so eine Entscheidung tut immer sehr weh,
ich habe großen Respekt vor Dir


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo CoolNiro
ja stimmt ich stöbere erst seit kurzen in eueren Forum habe sehr viel gelernt und auch viel schon gewußt ist mein erster Teich ja ist ganz gut geworden denke ich zumindest sagen das die Besucher die meinen (unseren)Teich immer wieder bewundern nur der geschenkte Stör (__ Sterlet) war leider ein fehl Griff,oder auch eine fehl Beratung.:evil 
Ich habe nur Probleme mit den einstellen von Photos es klappt mit den Programm nicht irgendwas schlägt fehl.Werde aber nicht aufgeben.
LG
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Susan (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Mein Mann wollte auch unbedingt einen Stör, aber das habe ich ihm ganz schnell ausgetrieben...
Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber ich lese im Inet sonst immer das man den __ Sterlet ab 15000 Liter halten darf und so einfach wird er auch keinen finden der ihn aufnimmt....
Wie groß ist er denn? Immerhin hast Du 20000 Liter und wenn Du die Fadenalgen in den Griff bekommst und er auch noch nicht so groß ist sehe ich da persönlich kein Problem drin.
Vielleicht kommst Du ja auf den Geschmack und vergrößerst Deinen Teich für ihn.
Also nicht deswegen, aber meine Bekannte hat 3 Störe im Teich und auch Kois und das klappt da super...muß aber dazusagen das der Teich mega groß ist und sehr langgezogen.


----------



## brummer (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo,

ich halte die alleinige Angabe von Literzahlen für das einigermassen Artgerechte halten von Stören für falsch. 

Trotz meiner ca 60tsd Liter habe ich meinen Stör (Waxdick...ca 30cm) abgegeben da ich der Meinung war das der Platz nicht ausreichend war. Er zog halt nur in dem tiefen Bereich seine Bahnen und die waren nicht groß genug für ihn. In dem Bereich der 1 m -1.20 m tief ist habe ich ihn kaum gesehen.
Bei der Angabe von Literzahl und WIE der Teich gebaut ist, kann man eventuell eine Empfehlung abgeben für einen Stör abgeben.

Grüße
Ralf

PS: Danke an Uwe für den Tauschhandel


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo Susan
danke für die Positive Antwort.   Mein Stör ist ca 30 bis 40 cm größ und mein Teich ist Algenfrei habe keine Fadenalgen und keine Schwebealgen.Ja der Gedanke schwirt mir auch schon im Kopf herum den Teich evt. zu vergrößern aber mein Teich ist erst ein Jahr alt . Schaun wir mal.
LG
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo brummer
mein Stör (__ sterlet) schwimmt seine Bahnen in der Tiefzone 1,80 und in der mittleren Zone von 1,50 bis 1,20 eigentlich nützt er fast denn ganzen Teich morgens und Abends. Mittag und Nachmittag hält er sich ausschließlich nur in der Tiefzone auf.  Aber um alle zu beruhigen wenn ich einen geeigneten Züchter und teich finde gebe ich in ab. 
Oder ich werde meinen Teich artgerecht umbauen .

Danke für die rege Teilnahme.

LG
Schlitzohr64


----------



## mansi (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

mit was füttere ich einen stör.........gruss mansi


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Mit Störfutter


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo,


mansi schrieb:


> mit was füttere ich einen stör.........gruss mansi


Dü hälst einen Fisch, bei dem du nicht weißt, wie du ihn füttern sollst? Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## hadron (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Mit Störfutter





heiko-rech schrieb:


> ...Dü hälst einen Fisch, bei dem du nicht weißt, wie du ihn füttern sollst? Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?



Na Klasse - ihr lernt es wohl nie  - Wieder 2 tolle sinnlose Antworten die dem Fragesteller nix nützen.

@mansi: Störfutter kannst du überall im Netz bestellen. Der hier ist recht günstig: https://shop.strato.de/epages/15168...ps/15168146/Categories/Teichfutter/Störfutter

Auf das hoffnungslos überteuerte Futter aus der Zoohandlung kannst verzichten. Wichtig ist dabei aber, dass die Körnung auf den Stör angepasst ist. Grober Anhalt: 10cm Fischlänge pro mm-Körnung.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo Mansi,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Deine Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet. Da Du sie aber gestellt hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du Deinen Stör noch nicht lange hast und Dich mit diesen Fischen noch nicht auskennst.

Deshalb solltest Dir bitte dies einmal durchlesen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619

und dann überlegen, ob Du den Fisch - nicht zuletzt auch Deinen Koi zuliebe - zurück gibst.

Außerdem wäre es nett, wenn Du Dich und Deinen Teich mal in der Rubrik "Mein Teich und Ich" vorstellst.


----------



## ebo (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Muss ich dir beipflichten Hadron.

Wobei die Frage schon leicht zum ärgern einläd


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Hallo,


hadron schrieb:


> Na Klasse - ihr lernt es wohl nie  - Wieder 2 tolle sinnlose Antworten die dem Fragesteller nix nützen.



Im Rahmen dieses Treads, halte ich den Beitrag entweder für einen Fake oder eine klare Provokation. Schau dir mal Teichgröße und Besatz an, dann ist es der erste Beiitrag und das wie gesagt in DIESEM Tread.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Gartenteich.??*

Damit hier die OTs nicht wieder überlaufen vorläufig geschlossen!


----------

